# newbie question concerning 2000 VW Jetta GLS VR6 sound system upgrade



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

hi, i'm getting ready to purchase a 1999 VW Jetta GLX VR6. It has the 6 CD in the trunk but I'm not sure about the Monsoon (I dunno if it has it). I want to upgrade the stock stereo to the current aftermarket I already own (Pioneer deh-4700MP) b/c of the mp3 capability the aftermarket has (I also like this stereo a lot). I also wanna upgrade the stock speakers to aftermarkets (no sub just nice aftermarket speakers). I went on crutchfield and found these items and wanted to know if they are all required for me to do this. I've heard of nightmare problems with upgrading the sound system and I want to know what some of the more experienced memebers on here have to say. Here are the items I looked at getting on Crutchfield to put in the aftermarket stereo:
Crutchfield MasterSheet
Car Audio Installation Instructions for 2000 VW Jetta GLS VR6
Universal OEM DIN Tool Pair
For select VW and Mercedes models 
For removing factory DIN-style receivers
Volkswagen Golf/Jetta 95-Up 
Antenna Adaptor 
Connect your Volkswagen factory antenna cable to any aftermarket stereo
Volkswagen Wire Harness 
receiver, 1987-up 
Vehicle: 2000 Volkswagen Jetta Sedan
is all this necessary, am I missing anything, should I expect any problems, etc? any help is apprieciated, I'm a complete newbie. Thanks.

_Modified by djl236 at 2:09 PM 10-7-2005_


_Modified by djl236 at 12:05 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

edit: the car is a 1999 Jetta GLX VR6 with the new style body for that year, not a 2000.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: newbie question concerning 2000 VW Jetta GLS VR6 sound system upgrade (djl236)*

The list looks complete for the headunit only. However, if you have the Monsoon system and you replace the speakers, you should bypass the Monsoon amp and wire the aftermarket speakers directly to the pioneer unit. Also, you will need to construct spacers for the door woofers as the factory drivers have an integrated spacer built in to bring the cone out, closer to the grill.
I recommend you hold off on the speakers and try the pioneer with the factory speakers and see how it sounds. Then if you don't like the sound, go from there.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the tip on the speakers.....Is the aftermarket radio installation really tricky? and are there any other issues concerning the installation/operation of an aftermarket radio that I should be aware of? Thanks for your help so far, I apprieciate it.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

Also, the booklet/manual that came with the car doesn't say Monsoon in it anywhere. The sound booklet says "1999 Volkswagen Sound System", nowhere in it does it say Monsoon, so I'm guessing I don't have the Monsoon sound system.?


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a double din factory radio, are there any online tutorials with or without pics?


_Modified by djl236 at 8:20 PM 10-7-2005_


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a double din factory radio, are there any online tutorials with or without pics?


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (djl236)*

VW did not offer a double-din in 1999 so if your car has one, it was installed by a previous owner. You could however, get the AM/FM/Tape (factory installed above climate controls) and the dealer installed CD (upper unit that replaced pocket).
The installation is fairly straight forward with or without the Monsoon. Aftermarket headunits will mate up either way just fine. If your car does have the Monsoon, it will have an amplifier mounted in the trunk under the rear shelf and on the passenger side. Its fairly easy to see if you have one.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (vedubau)*

I don't have the monsoon then b/c the only thing in my trunk is a 6 cd changer. Here's a pic of my in dash radio.....


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (djl236)*

Yes, just as I thought...You do not have the double-din, but you do have the AM/FM/Tape and Single disc in dash CD instead of the dash pocket. The double-dins are one unit that is the size of two single-din units.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (vedubau)*

if you have the monsoon, which apparently you don't, you do not need to bypass the amp.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (vedubau)*

Are these 2 guides right on for what I need to do?
http://www.isber.ucsb.edu/~ran...tereo
http://enfigpix.com/tech_vw_sd_radio_install.html
Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

Are these 2 guides right on for what I need to do?
http://www.isber.ucsb.edu/~randall/gallery/jetta_stereo
http://enfigpix.com/tech_vw_sd_radio_install.html
Thanks for all the help so far.



_Modified by djl236 at 3:50 PM 10-11-2005_


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (djl236)*

Yes, those should be helpful...Good Luck!


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

my aftermarket radio is multi CD changer compatible but someone told me it won't work with the 6 CD Changer in the trunk of my car, is this true?


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (djl236)*

It will only work with Kenwood changers.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

damn that sucks. also the antenna adapter i purchased from Crutchfield is a VW/Audi/European Vehicle Antenna Adapter that connects a VW/Audi/European atenna to factory amplified antenna with coasxial cable. Same person I was talking to about the multi CD changer said an amplified antenna is gonna fry everything in my dash and I should not install. Nothing on crutchfield said anything (no user reviews), is he full of **** or should i go and get an unamplified antenna?


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

This is the one I bought:
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-G...0VW54

This is the one he told me to get (which according to Circuit City's website, doesn't fit my 1999 Jetta):
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm...il.do


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (djl236)*

If using the oem antenna, you need a powered adapter. The adapter looks like a cylinder about 3/8" in diameter X 2" long (or so) with a blue wire coming out one end, a female receptacle on one end and a male connector on the opposite end of the female. The blue wire should be connected to the power antenna lead of your Kenwood, the car's antenna plug will go into the female connector and the adapter's male connector will plug into the Kenwood antenna port.
As far a multiple changers go, you can use multiple changers, but they must be Kenwood changers.


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

So this adapter that I bought should be fine (b/c I'm not changing the car's antenna, I'm just keeping the one that came with it): http://www.crutchfield.com/S-F...0VW54

Also, my aftermarket stereo is a Pioneer, so it only works with Pioneer Multi CD Changers right?


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (djl236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djl236* »_This is the one I bought:
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-G...0VW54


This is the correct one


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (vedubau)*

Thanks, I figured I'd double check here before believing this kid....


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: (djl236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djl236* »_Also, my aftermarket stereo is a Pioneer, so it only works with Pioneer Multi CD Changers right?
 Sorry about that! I was helping someone else that has a Kenwood and got the two mixed up.


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (djl236)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djl236* »_Same person I was talking to about the multi CD changer said an amplified antenna is gonna fry everything in my dash and I should not install.?

this was at a circuit city? not surprising, but he should be educated before speaking. which store was this?


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

I spoke with the kid at my job, he's new at my job, just started. He said his previous job was installing car audio at Circuit City. The Circuit City he worked at is the one closest to where I live, its located in Dickson City, PA, near the Viewmont Mall. He said he saw an amplified antenna fry the entire inside of a Passat's dash and that i should not install one but rather the one I posted a couple posts up (its the circuit city.com link). I figure I better check here to see if his advice is whacked......


_Modified by djl236 at 7:39 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## djl236 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (vedubau)*

no problem, you've been very helpful. Thanks again.


----------

